# Парамедианная правосторонняя грыжа диска на уровне L4-L5



## IceBEERg (9 Фев 2016)

Уважаемые доктора, хочу обратится к вам за помощью извините за много букв, наболело и хотелось бы описать все ответы.

Сергей рост  174 , вес 90кг, 25 лет  Казахстан г. Алматы



Спойлер: Предыстория



Началась все в 2013 году, появились боли в *правой ноге,* после долгого хождения, или сидения ближе к вечеру. Через 2 месяца сходил к невропатологу, сделал рентген увидели там протрузию назначили лекарства и витамины колоть, все это проколол но эффекта это не принесло, меня не особо это беспокоило, так как после работы ложился, полежал и все проходило, так я на это дело и забил.

В начале 2015 года у меня престала болеть правая нога и боль перешла на левую ногу сиптомы были точно такие же, правая нога вообще не болела и не беспокоила, также полежал после работы и левая переставала болеть и я опять на это дело забил, думал так и пройдет левая как и правая. Все эти годы таскал тяжести, мешки цемента ,камазы разгружал с песком щебнем, бетон заливал работал и не в чем себе не отказывал ни спина ни нога не беспокоила не разу во время нагрузки.

На новый год 2016 выходя из машины поскользнулся и всем весом подвернул ногу и так и упал появилось резкая боль в ступне посидел минут 10 и отпустило так и ходил хромая,

через дней 5 начались резкие и сильные боли по всей левой ноге такие как при спазме но сильнее, первые 2 дня просто ходил как угорелый по комнате терпя эту боль через час хождения отпускало, потом начал пить кетонал (обезбаливающие) съездил к невропатологу там меня отправили на мрт нашли грыжу.

*Потом поехал по врачам в частные клиники. *

3 Нейрохирурга говорили что мне поможет только операция, Невропатолог назначил лекарства, еще один Нейрохируг сказал, что сможет снизить боль блокадой и к тем лекарствам Нервапотолога, добавил еще список, сказал если не поможет то только операция.

После первой блокады мне стало значительно лучше, по утрам боль стала терпимой, я отказался от кетонала но потом мое самочувствие уже никак не менялось по сей день. Получил 3 блокады из 6-8 и проколол половину лекарств так как начал чувствовать что они не как не влияют на мое самочувствие и деньги и уже закончились ,решил походить пока так нужно было выходить на работу и времени ходить на больницы просто уже не осталось.



*Сегодня 9 день как я вышел на работу на полный рабочий день: *

по утрам чувствую боль в икре и ступне, в левой ноге, где то 4 из 10 бальной,  после хождения и собирания на работу минут через 15 становится легче боль утихает до 2х балов, еду на работу около 40 минут, работаю системный администратором, поэтому работа сидячая за компом , когда начинает побаливать встаю похожу, потом иду курить и так провожу весь рабочий день, курю около 4-6 раз, домой приезжаю чувствую усталость в спине и в ноге иногда в обоих. Когда присяду или прилягу становится лучше.

*Постоянные тянущие боли в левой ноге и ступне* 2 из 10 балов, при повороте ступни чувствуется резкая боль, иногда появляются небольшие простреливания правой ноги, при наклонах вперед и назад чувствуется резкая боль *в районе выше моей грыжи* на 4-5 позвонков если надовить палцами чувствуется сильная боль в том месте, сам *район где находится грыжа *меня практически не беспокоит и при надавливании пальцами туда есть незначительная боль, иногда большую часть времени там усталость и тяжесть. иногда появляются покалывания в пальцах обеих ног,на носочки и ступни могу встать боли не чувствую.
После занятий упражнений для позвоночника лежа на спине и растяжек которые мне дали для занятия дома нейрохирург, у меня появляются боли и состояния ухудшается.

*МРТ исследование*

МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.

На серии МРТ-сканов пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника определяется дегидратация и снижение высоты межпозвонкового диска на уровне L4-L5 позвонков, торсия тел позвонков.

Физиологический лордоз поясничного отдела позвоночника сглажен, определяются небольшие передние остеофиты тел позвонков. Контуры замыкательных пластин не деформированы. Задняя продольная связка на уровне L4-S1 позвонков уплотнена. Высота структур тел позвонков не изменена.

На аксиальных сканах диск на уровне L4-L5 позвонков проминирует в задне подсвязочное пространство кзади и преимущественно вправо до 6.0мм, с образованием парамедианной правосторонней грыжи, с компрессией дуального мешка,корешковых каналов и вторичным стенозированием позвоночного канала.

Признаки тел компрессии тел позвонков, конуса спинного мозга не отмечается. Спиной мозг однородной структуры, зон паталогических сигналов в его проекции не выявлено. Дополнительных образований в позвоночном канале нет.Дифференцируется увеличение суставных фасеток межпозвонковых суставов. Паравертебральные ткани не изменены.

*Заключение: Проявления остеохондроза пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Парамедианная правосторонняя грыжа диска на уровне L4-L5 позвонков с вторичным стенозом позвоночного канала.*

*Фото может быть не по порядку*

*Интересуют вопросы:*

1)  Я собираюсь как минимум еще 1-2 месяца отработать и только потом если нужно лечь под нож, чем мне это может грозить без лечения а просто терпилкой своей ? тратить кучу денег на лекарства уже не могу семейный бюджет исчерпан.


2)  Могу ли я вылечится без операции и каким способом? лекарства или просто переходить и упрожнения для позвоночника? времени только после работы заниматься чем-то.


3)  То что у меня болит выше по позвоночнику при нагибах, это что может быть? Нужно ли мне и в том отделе сделать МРТ, или это из за моей грыжи в нижней части?


4)  Поможет ли мне операция ? Какие прогнозы после операции? когда смогу выйти на работу, (жена дети кредит все это надо обеспечивать) боюсь рецедивов,  а лечь на месяц в койку, послеоперационный период означает потерять работу =(  для меня это крайность, но если другого выбора нет как быстрей и лучше будет то я согласен на операцию


5)  Посоветуйте хорошего специалиста который сможет мне помочь в г. Алматы если вы знаете таких.

              

продолжение

              

еще


----------



## La murr (9 Фев 2016)

*IceBEERg*, Сергей, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (10 Фев 2016)

IceBEERg написал(а):


> 1) Я собираюсь как минимум еще 1-2 месяца отработать и только потом если нужно лечь под нож, чем мне это может грозить без лечения а просто терпилкой своей ? тратить кучу денег на лекарства уже не могу семейный бюджет исчерпан.


Лично я пока шибко не вижу, что резать..


IceBEERg написал(а):


> 2) Могу ли я вылечится без операции и каким способом? лекарства или просто переходить и упрожнения для позвоночника? времени только после работы заниматься чем-то.


Учитывая конституцию, длительную статическую нагрузку на позоночник, перемежающуюся с силовой динамической, данные снимков, можно предположить мышечно-тонические нарушения на пояснично-крестцовом уровне и ниже.. Значит надо выявить проблемные мышцы и работать на их расслабление,  уменьшение застоя в них...  Это может быть качественный расслабляющий, достаточно глубокий массаж у специалиста с мазями. ... Акцентированные упражнения,  достаточно мягкие и медленные, по типу цигун, пилатес. .. и т.д..


IceBEERg написал(а):


> ) То что у меня болит выше по позвоночнику при нагибах, это что может быть? Нужно ли мне и в том отделе сделать МРТ, или это из за моей грыжи в нижней части?


Это скорее верхние части поясничных мышц и места их прикрепления к ребрам. Нет смысла делать снимки и грыжа здесь ни при чем. .


IceBEERg написал(а):


> 4) Поможет ли мне операция ? Какие прогнозы после операции? когда смогу выйти на работу, (жена дети кредит все это надо обеспечивать) боюсь рецедивов, а лечь на месяц в койку, послеоперационный период означает потерять работу =( для меня это крайность, но если другого выбора нет как быстрей и лучше будет то я согласен на операцию


Пока, без работы с мышцами,  не вижу смысла.. никакого..


> 5) Посоветуйте хорошего специалиста который сможет мне помочь в г. Алматы если вы знаете таких.


Не знаю..


----------



## IceBEERg (10 Фев 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Акцентированные упражнения, достаточно мягкие и медленные, по типу цигун, пилатес. .. и т.д..


 посмотрел видео для начинающих пилатес там ноги вытягивают и поднимают под углом мне кажетя будет больно и я не смогу это сделать. я не могу лежа на спине ногу поднять больше чем на 15-20 градусов нога не идет и появляются боли, правая нога поднимается значительно больше градусов на 30-40, после упражнений где надо вытягивать ноги появляется боль по всей ноге и в районе грыжи.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (11 Фев 2016)

IceBEERg написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора, хочу обратится к вам за помощью извините за много букв, наболело и хотелось бы описать все ответы.
> 
> Сергей рост  174 , вес 90кг, 25 лет  Казахстан г. Алматы
> 
> ...



Здравствуйте, Вы просили прокомментировать.

1. Если ситуация не острая, то спешки нет. В любом случае выбор-то Вы уже сделали, времени прошло прилично с момента обнаружения неприятности
2. Я не являюсь специалистом в этом вопросе
3. Снимки ничего не покажут, не стоит тратить деньги
4. Операция должна помочь, но по Вашей истории грыжа не свежая, прогнозировать сложно. Долго длящаяся компрессия нервов чем-то обязательно разрешается. В Вашем случае грыжа эта зарубцуется, будет иногда просто болеть
5. Не знаю


----------



## IceBEERg (11 Фев 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Долго длящаяся компрессия нервов чем-то обязательно разрешается. В Вашем случае грыжа эта зарубцуется, будет иногда просто болеть


 что 

Здравствуйте
что значит разрешится? само пройдет? или приведет к худшим последствиям ? 

зарубцуется после операции? потом будут иногда боли так же как и были? или незначительные ?


----------



## AIR (11 Фев 2016)

IceBEERg написал(а):


> посмотрел видео для начинающих пилатес там ноги вытягивают и поднимают под углом мне кажетя будет больно и я не смогу это сделать. я не могу лежа на спине ногу поднять больше чем на 15-20 градусов нога не идет и появляются боли, правая нога поднимается значительно больше градусов на 30-40, после упражнений где надо вытягивать ноги появляется боль по всей ноге и в районе грыжи.


Упражнения выполнять в меру, без садизма,  до легкой усталости или болезненности. ... Посмотрите цигун для позвоночника. ..


----------



## IceBEERg (13 Фев 2016)

Добрый вечер. делаю физ. упражнения после работы с сайта доктора Ступина. состояние не улучшается и не становится хуже так и зависло в таком состоянии, не знаю что мне делать. Игорь Зинчук сказал что боли могут быть не из за грыжи, сказал сделать обследования дополнительные но пока не могу этого сделать связи с фин. положением, нужно дожить еще до зарплаты, 
было бы интересно узнать еще мнений других врачей этого форума....


----------



## IceBEERg (21 Фев 2016)

Пишу с сотки могут быть ошибки и криво. 
На сегодняшний день, утром или после того как полежу час-два, боли в левой ноге от ягодицы до ступни сзади, наступаю на ногу, боль в ступне, после того как похожу боль стихает и остается незначительная но ошутимая в течении всего дня можно терпеть,
в правой ноге анологичные  боли незначительные и терпимые , иногда в течении дня 2-3 раза появляются.
Сейчас в поисках мануального терапевта,
пока был у 2х сказали не нужны мне дополнительные анализы таз  стоит ровно искревлений нет, но цены за свои услуги требуют слишком дорого для меня, да и с дополнениями которым ч не шибао доверяю типа карепаин и иглотерапия и бубновского оба предложили курс в районе 30к рублей если перевести.

Все чаще задумываюсь насчет операции, каждый день засыпаю с мыслью что утром вставать на работу с болью, это угнетает


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Фев 2016)

Если толку от проводимого консервативного лечения нет, как и нет желания оперироваться (показания к оперативному лечению крайне сомнительны), то последуйте рекомендациям доктора Рудковского.


----------



## IceBEERg (22 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Если толку от проводимого консервативного лечения нет, как и нет желания оперироваться (показания к оперативному лечению крайне сомнительны), то последуйте рекомендациям доктора Рудковского.


Подскажите где мне найти рекомендции доктора Рудковского ?

Уважаемые доктора есть ли у меня защемление нерва и с какой стороны ? Что его защемляет грыжа или мышцы ? Может ли у меня начатся поражение нерва и ухудшение вплоть до отмирания?


----------



## La murr (22 Фев 2016)

IceBEERg написал(а):


> Подскажите где мне найти рекомендции доктора Рудковского ?





AIR написал(а):


> Посмотрите цигун для позвоночника. ..


 *IceBEERg*, комплекс "Ба дуань цзинь" - "8 кусков парчи" - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22158/


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (26 Фев 2016)

Снижение веса.
Отказ от курения.
Физические упражнения.
Необходимость в операции при таких симптомах очень сомнительна, но в ситуациях когда операция нужна, то эффект лучше если делать ее до истечения 4 - максимум 6 месяцев от начала обострения. Но у Вас, я так понимаю, весьма умеренные боли.


----------



## IceBEERg (26 Фев 2016)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Снижение веса,
> Отказ от курения,
> Физические упражнения.
> Необходимость в операции при таких симптомах очень сомнительна, но в ситуациях когда операция нужна, то эффект лучше если делать ее до истечения 4 - максимум 6 месяцев от начала обострения. Но у вас, я так понимаю, весьма умеренные боли.



чтобы снизить вес нужно заниматься, физ упражнение делать не могу,боли, упражнения лежа на спине, после занятия сильные боли и потом на утро еще хуже становится, чем если нечего не делать. какой то замкнутый круг..... 
я просто не могу понять у меня причина в грыже или причина в мышцах ? кто из них мне сдавливает что то там и от этого боли? может само пройдет?  
если я сделаю операцию и мне удолят грыжу как это поможет моим скованым мышцам ? 
у меня утром и вечером сильные боли в ступне и выше потом с боку по бедру до таза, дньем если не напрегатся и не делать резких движений боль умеряная терпимая.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (26 Фев 2016)

IceBEERg написал(а):


> чтобы снизить вес нужно заниматься, физ упражнение делать не могу,боли, упражнения лежа на спине, после занятия сильные боли и потом на утро еще хуже становится, чем если нечего не делать. какой то замкнутый круг.....
> я просто не могу понять у меня причина в грыже или причина в мышцах ? кто из них мне сдавливает что то там и от этого боли? может само пройдет?
> если я сделаю операцию и мне удолят грыжу как это поможет моим скованым мышцам ?
> у меня утром и вечером сильные боли в ступне и выше потом с боку по бедру до таза, дньем если не напрегатся и не делать резких движений боль умеряная терпимая.


А как Вы до работы добираетесь, если двигаться не можете?


----------



## IceBEERg (27 Фев 2016)

На авто, без резких движений и напрежения. Я могу двигатся когда у меня умереные боли.


----------



## IceBEERg (1 Мар 2016)

после небольшого сеанса мануалиста, он просто немного потянул меня не сильно, боли во время сеанса не было, началось сильное обострение вечером которое продлилось 2 дня я не мог не ходить не спать, все время была резкая боль и спазм мышц что мог только выть, на 3 день меня повезли обратно к  мануалисту он сделал мне блокаду в крестец рядом с грыжей и уже в обед я мог ходить без болей, мышцы если их тронуть или зажать руками вобше не болели, и не было никаких признаков проблем к вечеру немного побаливала ступня.
мануальный мне сказал что дело из за грыжи и раз мне консервативно не помогают не нпвп ни уколы ни физио, то мне поможет операция.  
по мнению 4 нейрохирургов и мануального терапевта я принял решение что буду оперироваться обратной дороги уже нет дело закрутилось и анализы уже ждут когда их заберут. 

теперь собераю анализы сегодня 2 день после блокады утром были боли прошли после пол часа хождения, уже чувствую как боль возвращается, страшно ложится спать так как знаю что утром будут невыносимые боли если встану на ноги, но нужно как то продержатся,

нейрохирург сказал что операция у меня может быть 2х видов это микродискоэктомия с 2х сторон или с установкой титанового кейджа с жесткой фиксацией какую делать скажет анализ на нестабильность

мои вопросы 
1) какая операция лучше просто микродискоэктомия или с установкой кейджей если у меня будет выбор? 
в плане (меньше рецидив и ухудшений для других участков позвоночника, больше возможностей в будушем занятия активным спортом, легче и быстрее реабилитация и возвращение к нормальному образу жизни) 

2) если вернется сильная боль можно ли мне еще получить блокаду ведь она даст мне 2 дня фору как минимум 
блокада была- новокоин 0.5% 20мл  дипроспан 1мл грацелем или трацелем 4мл или 1 мл почерк не разобрать..

3)боюсь проблем со спаками и рубцами и тд может есть супер средство их избежать?

Может врачи форума мне еще что нибуть посоветуют или попытаются отговорить от операции я приму любые ваши мнения к размышлению.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (1 Мар 2016)

IceBEERg написал(а):


> IceBEERgЗдравствуйте еще раз можете прокомментировать мои новые вопросы касаемые операции ?https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25069/page-2



Здравствуйте!

1. Вопрос об операции при Ваших жалобах и тех данных, которые здесь обозначены, будет зависеть от функциональных снимков. Предлагать фиксацию не по показаниям не будут. Выбирать Вам не придется.

2. Да

3. Склонность к образованию рубцов у каждого индивидуальна. Доказанных средств профилактики нет.


----------



## dr.dreval (1 Мар 2016)

IceBEERg написал(а):


> мои вопросы
> 1) какая операция лучше просто микродискоэктомия или с установкой кейджей если у меня будет выбор?
> в плане (меньше рецидив и ухудшений для других участков позвоночника, больше возможностей в будушем занятия активным спортом, легче и быстрее реабилитация и возвращение к нормальному образу жизни)


Вы можете ограничиться выполнением эндоскопического удаления грыжи диска.


----------



## IceBEERg (2 Мар 2016)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> вы можете ограничиться выполнением эндоскопического удаления грыжи диска


К сожелению эндоскопию не хотят делать, считают микродискоэктомия будет лучше


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (2 Мар 2016)

IceBEERg написал(а):


> К сожелению эндоскопию не хотят делать, считают микродискоэктомия будет лучше


Почему к сожалению? С нормальным инструментом микродикэктомия столь же малотравматична, при этом позволяет полноценно убрать грыжу диска и освободить корешки. Никаких особых преимуществ у эндоскопии нет.


----------



## IceBEERg (2 Мар 2016)

Есть способ облегчить боль которая возникает по утрам или когда прилягу даже минут на 30 ? после того как встану не могу ходить и наступать на левую ногу сильный спазм икры и ступни и тянущие боли в крестце, масаж не помагает и мази тоже


----------



## IceBEERg (4 Мар 2016)

По просьбе Игорь Зинчук  Сделал энмг сказали что он делается только на ноги от колен и до ступней выше его не делают, и определить выше где зажат нерв энмг нельзя,
Заключение
При проведении стималюционой энмг нижних конечностей регистрируются
1) признаки демилеинизирующего повреждения пр икорножному нерву с 2х сторон, снижение скорости распространения возбуждения менее 50
2)амплитуда м-ответа и скорости распространения возбуждения по малоберцовым и большеберцовым нервам в пределах нормы

На что мне ответил цитирую:Но на ЭНМГ виден характер импульса и в вашем случае этот характер импульса соответствует таковому как при поражении наружной оболочки нерва не в позвоночнике а в низу в голенях. При ущемлении корешка были бы другие импульсы характерные для корешкового синдрома. Исходя из полученной инфы ваши корешки не сдавлены, как я и говорил

Теперь я запутался и не знаю что лечить и что оперировать и что у меня болит 
Почему врач энмг не сказала что у меня зашемлен или поврежден нерв в голене? А сказала что все ниже колен в норме и проблемы не здесь, и почему у меня и вторая нога с такимже признаком но болит редко и похожие боли,
Почему болит в райене ягодицы и роясницы? Почему при наклоне тянет место грыжи и выше до того как подвернул ногу этого не было,
Как точно определить место проблемы если 90% врачей сылаются на грыжу 1 мануальный предположил что это грушевидня и мне шяс еще добавили голень ? Меня на днях уже на операцию будут отпровлять а не каких конкретных диагнозов кроме грижы нет


----------



## IceBEERg (5 Мар 2016)

IceBEERg написал(а):


> Есть способ облегчить боль которая возникает по утрам или когда прилягу даже минут на 30 ? после того как встану не могу ходить и наступать на левую ногу сильный спазм икры и ступни и тянущие боли в крестце, масаж не помагает и мази тоже



Игорь Зинчук рекомендовал такой компрес может кому прегодится мне стало пролегче после него утром цитирую :
от боли после сна, на ночь ставим этот компресс:

- Димексид - 4 мл.

- Диклофенак - 2 амп.

- Новокаин 0,5%, 5мл - 1 амп.

В чистой чашке смешать препараты, которые указаны выше, для удобства пользоваться шприцем. Смочить в этом растворе бинт, сложенный в четыре слоя, размером 10х10 см.

Внимание! Необходимо отжать бинт до влажного состояния, чтобы избежать ожога!

Перед наложением компресса кожу протереть смоченной в спирте или водке тампоном .

Положить компресс на поясницу. Сверху накрыть кусочком целлофана или компрессной бумаги размером 11х11 см, на него кусочек ваты размером 12х12 см.

Зафиксировать поясом, или пластырем.

Сходил к мануальному на блокаду уровней в двух местах l5 l4 l5 s1 стало полегче,
еще раз попросил провести диагностику, признаков сакроэлита не нашел и артроза тоже сказал класическое защемление седалищного нерва с спазмированием мыщц,
после него пошел на мрт костей таза там мне сказали, смысла в таком снимке нет и это можно на ренгене посмотреть, потом они достали мои снимкм П.О.П на которых грыжа и внимательно расмотрели там тоже есть кости таза сказали они в идельном состоянии и сакроилита нет.
Пошел на ренген и сделал его еще там сакроилита не нашли но нашли Остеоартроз 1 стадия...

  

Как я понимаю остеоартроз не может давать таки сильные боли как у меня тем более в 1 степени? На 10 число назначена госпетализация на операцию, как я понял при физио и лфк после операции я смогу и артроз подлечить? Доктора я на правельном пути ?


----------



## doc (5 Мар 2016)

1. Боли ведь беспокоят в *левой икре *и стопе, верно?
2. Грыжа L4-L5 *правосторонняя*, так?
Вашим врачам это ни о чём не говорит?
При всём желании симптомы заболевания нельзя притянуть к бедному позвоночнику.
Почему бы не попробовать прощупать мышцы голени, в которых, судя по всему, и сосредоточено главное зло?
Прежде чем обсуждать вид оперативного вмешательства, неплохо было бы с диагнозом разобраться.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (5 Мар 2016)

IceBEERg написал(а):


> Димексид


А димексид какой?Есть раствор димексида,а есть концентрат,который нужно разводить водой?Что на Вашем пузырьке написано?И спасибо за рецепт.


----------



## IceBEERg (5 Мар 2016)

doc написал(а):


> 1. Боли ведь беспокоят в *левой икре *и стопе, верно?
> 2. Грыжа L4-L5 *правосторонняя*, так?
> Вашим врачам это ни о чём не говорит?
> При всём желании симптомы заболевания нельзя притянуть к бедному позвоночнику.
> ...


Не только икра и стопа
 боль идет от поясничного отдела по заднему бедру вниз под колено сзади икры в голень потом по верху стопы и пятки в сторону большого пальца,
Если бы была проблема в голени выше колена бы не болело как мне сказали



Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> А димексид какой?Есть раствор димексида,а есть концентрат,который нужно разводить водой?Что на Вашем пузырьке написано?И спасибо за рецепт.


Я использовал димексида 10 мг все остальное по рецепту





doc написал(а):


> 1. Боли ведь беспокоят в *левой икре *и стопе, верно?
> 2. Грыжа L4-L5 *правосторонняя*, так?
> Вашим врачам это ни о чём не говорит?
> При всём желании симптомы заболевания нельзя притянуть к бедному позвоночнику.
> ...


Седня говорил с врачнм по мрт которая делает описание мою грыжу еще можно назвать l5 s1 она также выперает и в лево и в центр просто меньше чем в права и там могло что то воспалится что не снимается противо воспалительными, когда лежу и боль уходит могу рукой все мыщцы помять боли из нутри нет только от сильного нажатия


----------



## Иннаinna (6 Мар 2016)

*IceBEERg*, здравствуйте. Я тоже с Алматы и мне в декабре прошлого года оперировали грыжу L5-S1.  Работа у меня как и у Вас сидячая, три дня назад я вышла на работу. Это тяжело, хотя прошло 2, 5 месяца. Знаю отличного хирурга, но к сожалению бесплатно он не оперирует.

Хотела сказать еще по поводу лекарств,  когда у меня начала болеть нога из-за грыжи,  до операции,  мне назначили Артроксан уколы и мидокалм таблетки. Боль ушла на 3 день осталось только онемение.


----------



## IceBEERg (6 Мар 2016)

Иннаinna написал(а):


> *IceBEERg*, здравствуйте. Я тоже с Алматы и мне в декабре прошлого года оперировали грыжу L5-S1.  Работа у меня как и у Вас сидячая, три дня назад я вышла на работу. Это тяжело, хотя прошло 2, 5 месяца. Знаю отличного хирурга, но к сожалению бесплатно он не оперирует.


Здравствуйте подскажите что за хирург и цену можно в личку или тут ? Как вы себя чувствуете ? Боли ушли? У меня нет онимения, я принимал эти уколы и многие другие в течении месяца боль уходила процентов на 10-20 но лутчше что мне помогло это блокада к сожелению не надолго...


----------

